# Like button temp disabled.



## sunni (Jan 29, 2014)

I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting 
"* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
*
Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.

He is trying to fix the picture issue as well so hopefully that will be up and running again soon.

Thank you everyone for being patient , we are working on getting this resolved for you!


----------



## Bugeye (Jan 29, 2014)

Thank you! I like this.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jan 29, 2014)

Nobody likes me anyway. LoL


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...


Like. .....


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 29, 2014)

Like .


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> our likes will be back up and running soon


I have contacted my attorney on this issue of the likes being "temporarily disabled" I was informed if it happens again and there is not prior notification of said event, and I suffer more emotional distress from not seeing likes when I log in.. I have a great lawsuit.. 

just saying..


----------



## jcdws602 (Jan 29, 2014)

How can I like something without a virtual button that informs the rest that I indeed like.......


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

snapsprovolone said:


> nobody likes me anyway. Lol


View attachment 2978200

lol!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 29, 2014)

Rolli should start writing for Devtome (or having mods do it), so he could just buy new servers for basically free.


----------



## cc2012 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> I have contacted my attorney on this issue of the likes being "temporarily disabled" I was informed if it happens again and there is not prior notification of said event, and I suffer more emotional distress from not seeing likes when I log in.. I have a great lawsuit..
> 
> just saying..


View attachment 2978201

Peace


----------



## Singlemalt (Jan 29, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Nobody likes me anyway. LoL


I do, especially with prosciutto on crusty bread


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...



LOL - It's ironic that the first thing I tried to do was click 'like' on your post.


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Nobody likes me anyway. LoL





gioua said:


> I have contacted my attorney on this issue of the likes being "temporarily disabled" I was informed if it happens again and there is not prior notification of said event, and I suffer more emotional distress from not seeing likes when I log in.. I have a great lawsuit..
> 
> just saying..


'like'........


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Any word on why the random appearance of the captcha is getting more frequent?


----------



## gioua (Jan 29, 2014)

Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...
Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...

for all those who needed one or 210


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...
> Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...Like... LIKE....L I K E lIkE LIke LIKE...
> 
> for all those who needed one or 210


There's only 209 there.


----------



## heckler73 (Jan 29, 2014)

Love...

Erection...

Bulbous...


----------



## Indagrow (Jan 29, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Rolli should start writing for Devtome (or having mods do it), so he could just buy new servers for basically free.


Finally we can Dislike something!


----------



## Adjorr (Jan 29, 2014)

will trade likes for bud


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Adjorr said:


> will trade likes for bud


'like'...........
You got bud stashed but no 'likes' hidden away for safe keeping?


----------



## Adjorr (Jan 29, 2014)

ohhh quite the opposite actually, i have tons of likes stashed away but no bud


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

Adjorr said:


> ohhh quite the opposite actually, i have tons of likes stashed away but no bud


dislike..........
That sucks man.
Likes are only good here, but bud is good anywhere.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...


joe likes this post 


Finshaggy said:


> Rolli should start writing for Devtome (or having mods do it), so he could just buy new servers for basically free.



yes sunni you should feed this most tasty morsel of advice on up the food chain.


----------



## roseypeach (Jan 29, 2014)

Bakatare666 said:


> dislike..........
> That sucks man.
> Likes are only good here, but bud is good anywhere.



I LIKE THIS POST


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

roseypeach said:


> I LIKE THIS POST


+ rep for that one.........
At least the rep still works, until they figure a way to fuck with that too.


----------



## DCobeen (Jan 29, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...


Like Like like lmao right on i knew it had to be an issue since you took it off. im not a database guy my friend is the top guy at oracle he can fix a database not me.


----------



## shrxhky420 (Jan 29, 2014)

gioua said:


> I have contacted my attorney on this issue of the likes being "temporarily disabled" I was informed if it happens again and there is not prior notification of said event, and I suffer more emotional distress from not seeing likes when I log in.. I have a great lawsuit..
> 
> just saying..





SnapsProvolone said:


> Nobody likes me anyway. LoL





Beefbisquit said:


> LOL - It's ironic that the first thing I tried to do was click 'like' on your post.





Bakatare666 said:


> There's only 209 there.





Indagrow said:


> Finally we can Dislike something!





Bakatare666 said:


> dislike..........
> That sucks man.
> Likes are only good here, but bud is good anywhere.



Like...
SH420


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 29, 2014)

shrxhky420 said:


> Like...
> SH420


Fail........
They might have killed our 'likes', but 'reps' are gonna skyrocket!



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to shrxhky420 again.



*


----------



## clint308 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanx for the info sunni !!!!!
likeitylike


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 30, 2014)

Indagrow said:


> Finally we can Dislike something!


Like like like


----------



## Granny weed (Jan 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...


Like, and thank you x


----------



## sunni (Jan 30, 2014)

no capatcha is there to stop spammers.
it generally only hits when users post links to outside sources.


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Jan 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> no capatcha is there to stop spammers.
> it generally only hits when users post links to outside sources.



Which is mostly 'all' i post-
.....i still think its somthing nefarious-

why i have been posting less and less except when i can get t to work.....
-takes a couple days of trying sometimes to post an 'outside' link/source-article

didnt used to be such a problem and its getting worse and discouraging(by design?) to post much sought after info-

people on one side of the country have no idea whats going on on the other side of the country....
Half truths and deceit- 

same as the regular news-
.....meant to obfuscate and hide the truth
(except the regular sheeple news is nothing but lies)


(oh and im a 'ganjatarian'....kinda like a vegan/vegetarian
....believes lots of 'greens'help your diet/health)


----------



## Bakatare666 (Jan 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> no capatcha is there to stop spammers.
> it generally only hits when users post links to outside sources.


I seldom post links to anything but here, and when I get it most frequent is when I try and post an update, take time to type text, load new pics, then it takes me to a blank screen where even reloading the page doesn't help, and I have to start all over.
PM's is the second most frequent.


----------



## AllenHaze (Jan 31, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...



The quickest answer ever on RIU. Gracias!


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 1, 2014)

I remember when Likes were pulled before.

I'd really like to see a Dislike button.

I'd also like to see a new forum.
I can't imagine the amount of data this forum saves over the years.
No wonder the servers get congested.
Dead threads and members should be deleted if so many months or years old.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I remember when Likes were pulled before.
> 
> I'd really like to see a Dislike button.
> 
> ...


there will never be a dislike button,
people will use it in the wrong way, we try to promote positive, so thats why the like button is /was there
dead threads dont deserve deletion many of our users are actually guest's whove googled searched found a thread 6 years old and it had information they needed,
thats why we like to think of riu as a fountain of information if we just randomly started deleting old threads we wouldnt be very helpful than


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> no capatcha is there to stop spammers. it generally only hits when users post links to outside sources.


 I never post links but get it all the time.


----------



## sunni (Feb 1, 2014)

Red1966 said:


> I never post links but get it all the time.


i said words like generally, meaning not all the time or a 100% of the time.


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 1, 2014)

i got them for posting inside links.


----------



## Red1966 (Feb 1, 2014)

sunni said:


> i said words like generally, meaning not all the time or a 100% of the time.


 Fair enuff.


----------



## oldtimer54 (Feb 1, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Nobody likes me anyway. LoL


You said it........I didn't......! Ohhhhhh Snaps !


----------



## spandy (Feb 2, 2014)

could delete it all, post counts, likes, etc. childrens toys

but i guess some people need that approval


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Feb 2, 2014)

sunni said:


> there will never be a dislike button,
> people will use it in the wrong way, we try to promote positive, so thats why the like button is /was there
> dead threads dont deserve deletion many of our users are actually guest's whove googled searched found a thread 6 years old and it had information they needed,
> thats why we like to think of riu as a fountain of information if we just randomly started deleting old threads we wouldnt be very helpful than


The only reason I would like the dislike button would be from totally poor or untrue advice.
If a dislike button were available in the political forums, it would really jam up the servers! lol

RIU does have a huge amount of info if you search a bit.
I'm all for the positive treads, just some threads had a post or two then died.
It all takes up space.

I find it easier to search riu through google rather than the all but useless search function on the top right of each page.

Any idea of how much info (in terabytes) is on those servers?


----------



## oregongrowpros (Feb 2, 2014)

I do web design for a living, I'd offer my help for free, I love this forum

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## sunni (Feb 2, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> I do web design for a living, I'd offer my help for free, I love this forum
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


thank for the offer, it has nothing to do with our web abilities its turned off for a reason thats it thats all


----------



## drolove (Feb 4, 2014)

"like"........


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 5, 2014)

awesome sauce.


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

snapsprovolone said:


> nobody likes me anyway. Lol


like........


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

It's been 9 Days...9 DAYS....help....


----------



## sunni (Feb 7, 2014)

Doer said:


> It's been 9 Days...9 DAYS....help....


and it will be probably another 2 weeks. but i could be wrong


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

sunni said:


> and it will be probably another 2 weeks. but i could be wrong


28 days later? We could all be animals by then!


----------



## vostok (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm morphing to animal now ....a fucking great saber tooth (Russian speaking) tiger ....lol

This RIU org is just great for improving my English speaking and writing skills even more so with the fucking bad words ...lol


----------



## Doer (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, you like to learn bad words? Here is one.

Sonofabitchingbastardmotherfuckingshit


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

sunni said:


> and it will be probably another 2 weeks. but i could be wrong


*
Haha in another thread you said a few days now its two weeks? You honestly have no idea do you? If not why not just say it?

I know im not the only one that is pissed about these problems, makes me not wanna post anything on here.

Also when i first joined i was trying to pay for a premium subscription and there is no option for payment, Did a little search found out it is no longer available, Why is it still in the code then, does that have todo with vbulletin as well?

This is the only site i use and wish to continue using but if these problems are not fixed or just get worse i feel you will have alot of people leaving!

As far as the like button why is Facebook still using the like button, There has to be something else out there that would work, Again seems like the owners of this site dont really care anymore.

If the Like button was the cause of the site crashing, Then why is it still crashing?

Im not trying to be rude, Im trying to wrap my brain around these issues that should have been fix awhile ago.
*


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *
> Haha in another thread you said a few days now its two weeks? You honestly have no idea do you? If not why not just say it?
> 
> I know im not the only one that is pissed about these problems, makes me not wanna post anything on here.
> ...


dont be rude.

the reason i keep beating around the bush is because were coding new servers which takes time, until the time being people just have to be patient. and until 5 mins ago i didnt have permission to say we were doing new servers , but now that i can say it hopefully you people can understand and be more patient.


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

*Thats dumb why does it have to be a secret that the site is changing servers and recoding thats a good thing means site upgrading, While you where beating around the bush you have pissed alot of people off and cause some to leave.

If these things would have been brought to the surface at first you would have had less people pissed and more understanding.

What do you expect when you leave people in the dark? Them to just sit here and be happy?

I thank you for posting what you did that gives me a time frame.

Again i said Im not trying to be RUDE, just trying to wrap my brain around this crap. 

Thanks.*


----------



## Garden Boss (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *
> Haha in another thread you said a few days now its two weeks? You honestly have no idea do you? If not why not just say it?
> 
> I know im not the only one that is pissed about these problems, makes me not wanna post anything on here.
> ...


Agreed man, seems to be a diminishing feel to the whole thing. I dont wanna switch sites either, but shoot me a PM if you do.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 8, 2014)

It certainly doesn't sound like you toke a lot! 

Maybe you should toke some more.


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 8, 2014)

*Oh i smoke enough.

Again thanks.
*


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 8, 2014)

TokaLot said:


> *Thats dumb why does it have to be a secret that the site is changing servers and recoding thats a good thing means site upgrading, While you where beating around the bush you have pissed alot of people off and cause some to leave.
> 
> If these things would have been brought to the surface at first you would have had less people pissed and more understanding.
> 
> ...



but you are

damn man, if you are gonna get that bent over the loss of likes and some smiley's maybe this isn't the place for you. 

I mean you aren't paying anything to be here right? It is still free I think. 

although I would buy a riu hoodie if you put them out rollie.....hint hint 

if not i'm thinking about printing one on my buddies machine.


----------



## sunni (Feb 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> but you are
> 
> damn man, if you are gonna get that bent over the loss of likes and some smiley's maybe this isn't the place for you.
> 
> ...


im trying to work on the hoodie tshirt things


----------



## TokaLot (Feb 9, 2014)

joe macclennan said:


> but you are
> 
> damn man, if you are gonna get that bent over the loss of likes and some smiley's maybe this isn't the place for you.
> 
> ...



*
You should know its more then "Likes and Smileys" uploading pictures, posting problems, site crashes, there are a list of problems going on!!

There was no need for you to comment since sunni had already taken care of it, Plus i would be more then happy to pay for a membership like i have already stated!*


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Feb 9, 2014)

Should of saved my likes for a Rainey day.


----------



## joe macclennan (Feb 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> im trying to work on the hoodie tshirt things


joe macclennan likes this post 


TokaLot said:


> *
> You should know its more then "Likes and Smileys" uploading pictures, posting problems, site crashes, there are a list of problems going on!!
> 
> There was no need for you to comment since sunni had already taken care of it, Plus i would be more then happy to pay for a membership like i have already stated!*



*yawns* I think someone needs a tissue


----------



## MrEDuck (Feb 9, 2014)

Awesome we're getting new servers! The downtime has been beat.


----------



## ButchyBoy (Feb 10, 2014)

I just found this thread. 

I have been wondering what was going on with the site. I am a member of two other grow forums also but only go there when this one crashes.

I miss the like button.
Getting tired of the capcha thing every other post. It happens even with text only post's.
I really hate typing out a reply only to hit submit and have the site down.
I would love a dislike button but I do see that it would get out of hand.
I love boobies



I will smoke a bowl for every hour that it takes to get the site upgraded and running smoothly!!!


----------



## vostok (Feb 10, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I will smoke a bowl for every hour that it takes to get the site upgraded and running smoothly!!!


 Baby I'm one ahead of you ...stuck in JFK, waiting on engineers to fix this plane!!!!


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 14, 2014)

is there anyway to disable notification for 'likes' ? sometimes it gets a bit spammy


----------



## sunni (Feb 14, 2014)

squarepush3r said:


> is there anyway to disable notification for 'likes' ? sometimes it gets a bit spammy


no sorry there isnt


----------



## beuffer420 (Feb 14, 2014)

ButchyBoy said:


> I just found this thread.
> 
> I have been wondering what was going on with the site. I am a member of two other grow forums also but only go there when this one crashes.
> 
> ...


I love boobies too! that made me LOL!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 16, 2014)

Any update on an ETA?


----------



## sunni (Feb 18, 2014)

Beefbisquit said:


> Any update on an ETA?


admin said he is testing it out, and its going slow and steady they have to move all the data over sorry dont have an exact eta at the moment. but i can smell the new server smell


----------



## Grandpapy (Feb 18, 2014)

Cool thanks for the update.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Feb 25, 2014)

MrEDuck said:


> Awesome we're getting new servers! The downtime has been beat.


If this is the speed of the new server, I'll take the old one back...took 5 minutes to post this.

I just cleaned my entire registry, so it certainly isn't on my end.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2014)

We haven't moved over yet sun still on old servers


----------



## vostok (Feb 25, 2014)

Ggrrrr... some great remarks here ....You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theseguys again. ...grrr

Can I have the servers I wanna grow a few micro grows .....lol


----------



## ilyaas123 (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that users should be able to give more reputation out. And ty for letting RIU know what's up with the like button.


----------



## tkowitha123 (Mar 3, 2014)

I miss my like button still...


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 6, 2014)

sunni said:


> I spoke with the ADMIN today, he said and im quoting
> "* it had to be temporary disabled so we can fix the server issues. The current likes system was crashing our servers (you may have noticed them being unresponsive)"
> *
> Hopefully our likes will be back up and running soon but for the time being they are temporarily disabled.
> ...


Funny, because I wanted to like this post!


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 8, 2014)

It's seem deader around here since the like button disappeared.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 8, 2014)

I haven't seen any adds in riu since the like button disappeared.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 15, 2014)

Any new news? It's been quite a while without an 'official' update. lol


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 15, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> I haven't seen any adds in riu since the like button disappeared.


i dislike not liking....


----------



## dbkick (Mar 15, 2014)

Likes have been down for 4 or 5 months for some of us for awhile back.
I'd settle in if I were you but no liking button is certainly hurting the forum.


----------



## Southerner (Mar 26, 2014)

Is there any update on this? It seems like such a critical part of this forum after not having it for a while now.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 1, 2014)

Still no update? Has this just been brushed under the rug, in hopes we'll forget about our like button?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 7, 2014)

I love that you can now 'like' that post.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 7, 2014)

i can't like again...


----------

